# Best water clarity program to subscribe to?



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which service to subscribe to this year in order to keep check on where the blue water is. I've never subscribed to one before so any advice would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Rip Charts


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

any other opinions? What do all you guys use?


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

I have used rip charts in the past, as well as Hilton's. Both are very useful, basically have the same satellite data, slightly different interfaces. Will typically order a report from Roffers as welll. I see there is a new website called fishtrack.com that appears to have basic SST and chloro imagery. Best I can tell, you can access that data for free (though you may have to wade through some advertising).


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots from Hilton's new navigation feature that is a recent upgrade to the site. Access the absolute latest shots and save them into your iPad just before leaving the dock, then click the Smart Device navigation icon and Go Fish! No additional software to purchase/download - it's all included in your Hilton's subscription.

You will see your boat navigating on any of our charts that you save into the unit. Create waypoints, routes, etc. and quickly and easily change your chart background to give you the overall picture of the conditions.

The shots shown below show a route from my position here in Texas to the color change line off of the Mississippi Delta compared to the bottom chart - a distance of a little over 331 nautical miles. I will need some extra gas! 

We also provide you the ability to customize your sea surface temperature charts to "focus" and pop out the subtle temp breaks that reveal the position of the weedlines, then save them, and navigate ON them.

What chart would you like to navigate upon? Altimetry? Salinity? Currents? It's up to you. 

All the best,
Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*I vote Hilton's*

I've used Hilton's through the years and it gives most information. I like Rip Charts too, but now that Hilton's has "True Color", I'll save the money and stick with it. Tom's navigations tools are very good too.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Over the years I have tried quite a few different ones out there and Hilton's is the best.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Have used Hiltons for years and love it. Will occassionally get a Roffers as well.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Florida-offshore.com Has a free service and a more extensive pay service for 150.00


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I loved Hiltons when I had it. I just fished NC so it was good. Now I fish anywhere from the rigs of the gulf, to the keys, and back to NC, so it would be $330 a year. Thats just too rich for me. I'm just wishing I could afford it, because I love studying the water.


----------

